# 1902 Lowestoft, Suffolk, England



## Brian O'Neill (Nov 28, 2012)

Does any one know the details of William Peek who died in 1902 off Near Point, Lowestoft, Suffolk, England.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Ness Point*



Brian O'Neill said:


> Does any one know the details of William Peek who died in 1902 off Near Point, Lowestoft, Suffolk, England.


Near Point should read Ness Point the most easterly part of the British Mainland.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

William Peek of 10 Clemence street Lowestoft, born Sprouston Norfolk.
Lost 15/10/1902 from the LT registered ZOE o/n 114988.
He was an engineer and was presumed lost over board whilst dumping ashes.

Roger


----------



## Brian O'Neill (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Roger. were does the information come from. I would like to add more detail to my family tree.
I live in the Sprowston area of Norwich, Norfolk close to his old home and place were he got married.
Do I assume that his body was never found.
Regards
Brian O'Neill


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
The information comes from the Register General of Shipping and Seaman's registry of Death's at Sea.
I doubt there would have been a body or a Death Certificate.
Lowestoft Library is the place to go for information on the vessels and seamen of Lowestoft.
For details of ZOE try a post on the Lowestoft thread on the fishing boat forum on this site. 
You could obtain the relevent crew agreement for ZOE but I doubt it will contain no more information than what you already have.

Roger


----------



## Brian O'Neill (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Roger, It looks like I have to visit Lowestoft Library.


----------



## Brian O'Neill (Nov 28, 2012)

Friday 30/11/ 2012 Today I visited Lowestoft Library and found .
Zoe 1901-1913
Steel Steam Drifter Trawler 768n175x78 on 114988
33.57 Tons 66.66 Gross Built 1901
Philip[ and Sons Dartmouth Yard 209
24n HP Compounds 10 x 30" x 14"
Boilers by Lee and Cason by builder No 21E
7' 3" and 7' 9"" Dia
10-1901 in collision with smack Rock of Ages. LT 430 'LTLIA'
6-1904 Towed the disabled SD Lord DJJ Donald LT 306
5-1907 Re Boilered by Booth & Co Newark and Trent
11-1907 Lost Propellor
1901 :W.R Jones and Jas PYE
1904 : D.ST Joss ?
Sold Wick for about £850 ( FN)
1913 Re Registered WK 653
DT Hair of WK or others
Some of the above detail may neeed to be checked as detail is all in small print.
I also found in the " Lowestoft Journal" October 18 1902 newspaper some more detail of the loss of William PEEK. " Lowestoft Engineer Drowned" I have a copy of the article.
Register of the receipt and disposal of the wages and effects of deceased seaman for the port of Lowestoft, 17 April 1899- 17 Sep 1971
Oct 24 Zoe William PEEK Bag of effects- Alice Mary Peek


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
Great to see someone who heeds the advice offered, is prepared to get off their ar-e and not depend on information from the internet.
Good luck in your research!

regards
Roger


----------

